# Roasted garlic and rosemary potatoes



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)

2 pounds new potatoes
2 Tbs. chopped garlic
1 Tbs. freshly chopped rosemary, or 1 tsp. dried rosemary
½ cup olive oil
salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 375 degrees
Wash and then dry potatoes
Place potatoes in a single layer in a roasting pan
Add the garlic, rosemary, oil and salt and pepper
Stir the potatoes to coat them well
Roast, stirring them every 10 minutes, until potatoes are tender
about 35-40 minutes.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 4, 2005)

pdswife, I make this all the time, with no measurements but the same ingredients.  Daughter's favorite - chooses this even over fries!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)

Do you ever use any different herbs??

I think it sounds great this way but,
change is always good~


----------



## mudbug (Feb 5, 2005)

The last time they got made here (by HH) there was barbecue rub involved.  

There's lots of other combinations that would be good, eg., lemon and oregano


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2005)

i do a similar thing, adding quatered red onions and more recently sliced  fennel. i mix them in a bowl, then put them in the baking dish sprayed with a little pam (reduces smoking from the extra oil burning).
i've tried different combinations of rosemary, oregano, thyme, sage, marjoram, savory, celery seed, paprika, lemon/lime/orange zest, and garlic.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 7, 2005)

this is my all time favorite way to eat potatoes!!


----------



## kleenex (Feb 11, 2005)

You can ad anything to the potatoes

Lemon pepper
Garlic powder
Cayenne pepper power
basil
dill
thyme
rosemarry
paprika
chili powder


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

I start mine in a dry skillet to promote the roasting (small red potatoes peeled around the center or cut in half or thirds) with salt and pepper - then I add the rosemary, chopped shallots, salt and pepper, dotted with butter and finish in the oven - 375 for about 20 minutes or so.


----------

